# 96 Altima GXE Auto with 134k clanking sounds?



## fritcr (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new to your forum. I have been lurking for a few days but am not sure about my problem so I wanted to post it. I just bought this car and really like it but it has a sort of jingling, clanking sound comming from the front and top of the engine. Of course, it would be the timing chain area but I just put a valve cover gasket on it and the change looked good and was pretty tight from what I could tell. I really don't know how to check it. Anyway, I have been doing some searching and see that there is a TSB about something that comes loose in there. I didn't see anything loose and the metal bar thing along the top of the chain was not loose. Should I take the VC off and remove that thing? Will that make to much slack in the chain or anything? Sorry for all of the questions. I am trying to really check this car out because my daughter will probalby get it in a few months when she turns 16. I'll probalby have other questions but that is my main concern right now. 
Oh, if I even touch the throttle it quits making this noise instantly. 
Any help would be GREAT!
Rob


----------



## bigslurrp (Aug 13, 2006)

Do a search on timing chain guide. It is a very common problem. Take them all off.


----------



## fritcr (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually did some more searching after this post and found the problem with the guides. I pulled the vc off and took the top guide off but it still makes the noise. I'm sure it is one of the lower ones. Question is...how hard is it to take those lower ones off? Can I do it at home with reg tools? I'm pretty handy with stuff and recently put an engine in my Saturn. That was a BIG job! Thanks for any advice!
Rob


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

The, the valve cover,cam cover, front cover, oil pan, engine crosssmember, needs to come off. 

read smj999smj posts, 

I could recommend that you read this:
Auto Repair Forums -> Timing Chain
Auto Repair Forums -> Rocker Arm Cover
Auto Repair Forums -> Oil Pan


----------

